
Fake News list by assistant professor Melissa Zimdars - seycombi
https://docs.google.com/document/d/10eA5-mCZLSS4MQY5QGb5ewC3VAL6pLkT53V_81ZyitM/edit
======
jrnichols
"Some sources not yet included in this list (although their practices at times
may qualify them for addition), such as The Daily Kos, The Huffington Post,
and Fox News, vacillate between providing important, legitimate, problematic,
and/or hyperbolic news coverage, requiring readers and viewers to verify and
contextualize information with other sources. "

I really appreciate the fact that she put this in here. The HuffPo is the
worst offender on the list for waffling between legit news and total
hyperbole.

And this wasn't much of a surprise.. she linked to another list, where the
commenters are just screaming that the author is a right wing shill and a
Trumpkin.

This is why we can't have nice things.

------
Cozumel
That's a remarkably incomplete list!

